# Resident Evil 5 - Review Xbox 360



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been out of action for the whole week - I picked up a sickness bug of some sort and it knocked me for 6.

However. Last night, I felt better, I invited a friend over for beer and xbox! We get beer. We get to Blockbusters to rent a game.. "hmm, 'THAT' one!"

Heard all the hype about it, read a few articles and yes, it's meant to be pretty good.

7:30pm *cracks* open the first can.

Initial gameplay was horendous! It felt so, so poor. We stuck with it though in hope it's something you get used too and, it evolves.

An hour into it, we've found a few goodies, learnt new ways of attack and generally, having a good time *blowing off zombies' heads*

1am - boy, it's getting late. *cracks open _more_ beer...*

2pm - a whole HOUR has just gone by!? You're kidding!

This game is quite catching.. It's interesting.. Starting to really enjoy it now!

After every chapter, you're presented with scoreboards. %'s, grades and points for accuracy throughout the stage, for kills, for general 'goodness'. Tom and I (friend..) competing with eachother a little bit now..

Gems, Rubys, Jewellery, Gold etc are found in hidden places through each stage. If found, it shares between the two characters which is nice (saves me storming off infront in search of goodies and leaving poor old Tom behind to slave some crab-headed zombie. After chapters/checkpoints you're able to dive back into your inventory and re-select old/buy new/upgrade for better stats, array of weaponary. 

4.30, "agh, I should REALLY go to bed now, Tom. I've got a LandRover to clean in the morning!!" but at that point, we finish the chapter, and then we unlocky an M3 (shotgun) that HAD to be brought and tested. *sells all his jewls :thumb:) Half hour later, the shotgun is nearly maxxed to it's best; it's a beast!! We have a cattle-prod which provides high levels of entertainment, you can find & throw eggs to kill them (zombies) with(?), you can melee attack and co-op work together in tough times, pass on health/ammo/weaponary.. It really has started to get quite.good.fun.

The trouble is, it's now 5:20, AM. I had the friends LR to clean at 10:30.. Seriously, bad times.. We finally bit the bullet and called it there.. Some 420G's were unlocked in our one session (even if it were a 10 hour session at that! )

Still though, I can't WAIT to get back on this this evening. Tom had made plans to go to an old friends; I think that's about to change!

What I don't like - Controls are a bit weird. You can't run and knife people/things/two-headed frogs at the same time, you have to stay stationary and hope they come closer to you(?!). The inventory COULD work a bit better. I'd prefere it, personally, if it were in first person. Ammo for shotguns would be eacier to come by . Since when can Zombie's drive trucks/jeeps/x-cross?! That annoyed me a bit. Also, who gave them the right of creating their own language and USING A MEGGGGAPHONE!!! *grr*

Out of (I think..) 6.3 Chapters, last night, we made it to 5.1. How tempted were we to knuckle down and get the game finished there and then! There are SO many things I'd do different if (and when :thumb we go through the game again on a more diffcult AI level..

But for a _quick_ insight into the game, "yeah".. I'm impressed!

(You're probably questioning why I'm not giving the LR good SnowFoam right about now, eh?! Well, thankfully, it's delyaed an hour so I've got a bit of time on my hands. Off to load the Avant!!)

Happy-Zombie-Killing! :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Jim W said:


> 1am - boy, it's getting late. *cracks open _more_ beer...*
> 
> 2pm - a whole HOUR has just gone by!? You're kidding!


mate it must of been good. 13 hours had passed in the time you thought 1 had :doublesho

anyway I do have a question for you, I have played the demo for like 5 mins and I was completely put off by the fact it was in daylight. res des used to scare the hell outta me coz it was dark and zombies would pop out of the shadows and the dark music etc.

seems to of lost all sense no scariness as soon as it was light outside, so does it get dark at all or is it all outside in the day??


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Eddy said:


> mate it must of been good. 13 hours had passed in the time you thought 1 had :doublesho
> 
> anyway I do have a question for you, I have played the demo for like 5 mins and I was completely put off by the fact it was in daylight. res des used to scare the hell outta me coz it was dark and zombies would pop out of the shadows and the dark music etc.
> 
> seems to of lost all sense no scariness as soon as it was light outside, so does it get dark at all or is it all outside in the day??


Good point Eddy. I forgot to mention this..

To a degree, yes. It has lost that scary feeling.. There are daylight scenes, there are night scenes. Throughout, I was reminded of Gears of War 2. I was reminded of Far Cry 2 and also Fallout 3.... They all seem to be coming into one..

(on a side note, LandRover finished, time to shower and get back on! )


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I will be buying this for the PS3 when i am in tesco's and they actually have it in stock. I enjoyed Resident Evil 4, looking forward to this one.

Got Drakes Fortune to finish first tho (awaiting the abuse).


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Andy_RX8 said:


> I will be buying this for the PS3 when i am in tesco's and they actually have it in stock. I enjoyed Resident Evil 4, looking forward to this one.
> 
> Got Drakes Fortune to finish first tho (awaiting the abuse).


really enjoyed dfec, graphically superb, but a little too easy even on hard level and the shoot 'em up gameplay should have been better.

enjoyable game though :thumb:

Ive just done dead space, really really enjoyed it, excellent game.


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think if you have played Resi 4 you will certainly appreciate Resi 5 much more - the gameplay is the same really.

To combat a couple of points in the initial review though.......

Whilst you are unable to run and knife (which, can be annoying compared to some games) the process of doing so has been made so much easier throughout the series. I f you don't like it now try playing one of the original 3 games lol!

I must confess it is a grower though as it takes a while to get used to.

I own it on the PS3 and as of this moment have completed 43% of the trophies and been playingthe game for some 28 hours in total - I nearly have every weapon maxed out to.

If you fancy a real challenge unlock the Professional mode by completing veteran - it then becomes quite the challenge I promise you!

Anyways have fun playing it mate - certainly a game worthy of the attention it is getting!


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Loved Resi 4 on the Gamecube. Tempted to go and buy one actually....

Need to give this a buy soon on the 360.


----------



## Tomcat (Apr 26, 2009)

Got this for the PS3 and was REALLY dissapointed....I actually bought a PS3 just to play this game!, I finished it in under a week, still I can carry on doing the Mercenary's and unlocking other characters.


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

I'm taking my xbox to a mates tomorrow because be has a big telly and I fancied a bit of co-op (no live )

After reading this review I'm really really tempted to rent it but can decide between this and Left 4 Dead. Thoughts???

Does dead space have a co-op mode. I fancy a on the edge game to play in co-op :thumb:


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

R32-Simon said:


> I'm taking my xbox to a mates tomorrow because be has a big telly and I fancied a bit of co-op (no live )


You have to download the co-op option off Live, it's not built into the game.


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

what!!!!!! Won't be buying that then 

Any recomendations??


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Loved this game, played through it 3 times now and now trying on the hardest (unlocked) setting! It's hard, i assure you! I guess it makes it slightly easier that i have all of the tuned and unlocked guns! 

Tys.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have to say it was this review which led me to buy the game and I wasn't dissapointed:thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Was really looking forward to getting it but the fact you have to go online to get bloody multi has annoyed me tbh


----------

